
Nim Language Draws from Best of Python, Rust, Go, and Lisp … - happy-go-lucky
http://futurewavewebdevelopment.com/wp/2017/03/brucemwhealton/nim-language-draws-from-best-of-python-rust-go-and-lisp-16/
======
kazinator
This appears to be a web-scraped, word for word plagiarism of:

[http://www.infoworld.com/article/3157745/application-
develop...](http://www.infoworld.com/article/3157745/application-
development/nim-language-draws-from-best-of-python-rust-go-and-lisp.html)

(which, by the way, was posted here 25 days ago).

Who is the real author?

Serdar Yegulalp, Senior Writer, InfoWorld, January 16, 2017?

Bruce Whealton, Future Wave Tech, March 17, 2017?

~~~
DrScump
Wow, every other posting of his there is blogspam, preceded by a one-sentence
introduction:

[http://futurewavewebdevelopment.com/wp/author/brucewhealton/](http://futurewavewebdevelopment.com/wp/author/brucewhealton/)

